# Are plastisol transfers like JPSS or inkjet transfers jpss that ave excess white paper film or need cutouts?



## tshirtnewb (Oct 1, 2008)

are they like like regular heatpress/jpss and have excess white paper or need cutouts?


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

Plastisol transfers leave just the ink of the image, just place where you want them and only the ink is transferred.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm assuming that you mean custom made plastisol transfers, If so, there will be no residue. Only the design will adhere to the garment.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

tshirtnewb said:


> are they like like regular heatpress/jpss and have excess white paper or need cutouts?


No, they aren't like JPSS that have that filmy feeling after you press and you don't need to trim around them.

Another _big_ difference between plastisol transfers and inkjet or laser transfer papers like JPSS is that you don't print plastisol transfers at home with your desktop printer. They are printed by a professional screen printed and shipped to you on sheets ready to press.

More info here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-crossover-diary-heat-press-newbie/t13204.html


----------



## tshirtnewb (Oct 1, 2008)

ok so another question is do they work on BLACKS/DARK shirts? does this mean my shirt after being printed is considered someone "screen printed"?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

tshirtnewb said:


> ok so another question is do they work on BLACKS/DARK shirts? does this mean my shirt after being printed is considered someone "screen printed"?


Not really. The shirt will not be printed using a direct screen printing method. You would be using a heat applied screen printed graphic. The result is somewhat similar but not exactly the same. You could probably look at it by using an example of a spread on a piece of toast. Butter and Promise look the same and taste similar, but are not the same.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

proworlded said:


> Butter and Promise look the same and taste similar, but are not the same.


Sorry this is a terrible analogy as it implies two different products. Plastisol transfers and plastisol screenprinting both use basically the same product - plastisol ink. What is different is the delivery method. Having been a screenprinter and also screenprinted transfers, I don't really differentiate between the two. Both have the potential to be done incorrectly although each have their strengths and weaknesses.


----------

